# My first big cat



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been catching small catfish my whole life between 2-5 pounds and want to get a large fish over 25 I fish mostly northeast Ohio but will travel and stay at campgrounds I am hoping someone will help me out and maybe give your favorite lake (maybe even spot), bait, tackle, time of year, etc... All info is greatly appreciated I need Ll the help I can get to land a fat cat thank you to anyone who replies 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

We head down to Salt Fork once or twice a year to camp and fish for flatheads. Some rent park cabins. we have boats though so I don't know about bank fishin. there 25 lb.+ flats in there. maybe more eatin than fishin goes on. LOL

not sure we'll make it this year. everyones having a hard time gettin away from work, can't get off ect.

Theres plenty of good places south or southeast. Maybe the big ohio if ya go that far.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

So what kind of bait should I use for some large cats? Liver, worms, stuff from the store, live bluegill, cut up fish what works best in peoples opinion?



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Live baits are key. Bluegill, goldfish etc. You have to put the time I'n to catch big fish.


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

In the spring i only use soft baits like chubs, suckers, smaller goldfish, live and cut shad. Summer and fall anything big, lively and obtained legally are the best. Bluegill, legal bass, monster goldfish(expensive) ect. Flathead fishing from the bank is almost like setting a trap and not fishing. Find an area adjacent to a deep area that has wood cover or even man made cover. Tie on a small sinker and cast into a possible area. Use the sinker to judge the depth and identify cover. Doesnt take much to get the hang of it. IMO river flats are 10x easier to predict than lake flatheads. Do research and ask questions. Figure out the river flats and their patterns, habits and tendencies and then you can start to target bigger fish in lakes and rivers. Good luck man!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

